# Hi all



## twayman (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm new to martial talk and just wanted to say hi.  

A little about me: I live in Merced Ca. and study Kobayashi-ryu karate and kobudo & Omori-ryu Iaido in Fresno. I frequent e-budo so maybe we have chatted before.  Look forward to learning from you all and maybe able to add a little to the running discussions.  If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Twayman.  Good to have you here.

If you have any questions about the site, don't hesitate to ask.

Also, if you need any animal dressed as a bunny, pancakes or a decoder ring, I'm your guy.

egg


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome to MT - enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome! I'm on E-budo also--it's a great resource. I mostly lurk though.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome aboard the ...umm...board.  I'd love to find a good Iado instructor in my area to study with but they are very rare around here in Virginia.  If you have any questions feel free to ask a mentor or moderator and we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## mantis (Oct 26, 2005)

twayman said:
			
		

> I'm new to martial talk and just wanted to say hi.
> 
> A little about me: I live in Merced Ca. and study Kobayashi-ryu karate and kobudo & Omori-ryu Iaido in Fresno. I frequent e-budo so maybe we have chatted before. Look forward to learning from you all and maybe able to add a little to the running discussions. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


first of all welcome to MT
enjoy posting here (and fighting sometimes)
second, sorry that you live in merced. (kidding)
do you go to UCM?
are you like the only person who lives in merced?
last time i was there i only saw like 3 cows and psuedo-campus called UCM!
welcome again twayman!


----------



## MJS (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay!!

Mike


----------



## twayman (Oct 26, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> first of all welcome to MT
> enjoy posting here (and fighting sometimes)
> second, sorry that you live in merced. (kidding)
> do you go to UCM?
> ...


 
Many times I feel the same.  No, don't go to UCM but I hope to finish my Masters there (if they offer a degree in my field).  3 cows? we just opend a new Micky "D"'s now we are down to 1 cow and she is scared. :uhyeah:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi twayman :wavey:

Glad you found us here. Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome to MT :wavey: Happy posting.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome abroad
happy posting
I'm also sorry you live in Merced
What are you trying to get your Master in
Any question there are plenty of people with solid advice here and some joker's.
Terry Lee Stoker
P.S. how long have you been training?


----------



## twayman (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Would like to get Masters in Applied Mathematics (or something close depending on what's offered).  

I have been studing Karate for 8 years and Iaido for 2 Years.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2005)

That's what my Sc.M. is in. I taught in the Applied Math. dept. at Santa Clara University for a few years.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello twayman and welcome to MartialTalk.  Looking forward to seeing you posts and I hope you enjoy all MT has to offer. :wavey:


----------



## twayman (Oct 26, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> That's what my Sc.M. is in. I taught in the Applied Math. dept. at Santa Clara University for a few years.




Small world, my aunt lives in Santa Clara.   I'm trying to find a Major that is offered in UCMerced for, it is about 3 miles from my home.  The next closest is UCFresno that's 60 miles away and I already travel to fresno for Iai.  Wife just hates the distance with the price of gas going up all the time.  She would have a cow if I added to the trips in getting another degree.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, sounds like you could use another cow there anyway.

I did my applied math. degrees at Brown, in RI. They have a large division for it there.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 26, 2005)

Howdy from Texas & welcome to MT! :wavey: I hope you'll enjoy getting to know everyone & all of the various sections we have! 

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Satt (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome to MT!!! Have fun posting!!! artyon:


----------



## Gemini (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome, Twayman! Happy posting!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome Twayman! Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## still learning (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums..............Aloha


----------

